

Ask HN: Which stack should I focus on if I want to be employed in NYC? - edenfull

According to msgooroo.com, the breakdown for the number of jobs posted&#x2F;month is as follows:
- JavaScript: 2636 jobs&#x2F;mo
- C#: 1473
- Java: 492
- Ruby: 287
- Python: 106<p>I am curious if these numbers are aligned with HN&#x27;s view of what software skills are in demand in NYC currently. If not, which development stack should I focus on if I want to get a software development job in NYC? I have a strong preference for working on startups, but I&#x27;m open to quant jobs as well and would be open to investing the time&#x2F;resources in learning a new skillset.<p>Thank you for your input!
======
epc
The C# numbers surprise me, I get asked mostly for C/C++ and Java leads
followed by Python and Ruby. I wonder if the C# numbers are from finance jobs
(though that's where I get most of the Java and C queries from).

I don't think there's a set stack in NYC. Probably a few more MongoDB based
stacks due to it being based here, but not to the exclusion of other
databases.

Might ask on the NYTM mailing list but be prepared for an onslaught of
recruiters and ideas guys.

------
PaulHoule
There definitely is no "NYC Stack", I think you'll find every product from
commercial to open source in use somewhere there.

